# BSDCan 2016 videos on line



## wblock@ (Jun 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeF8ZihVdpFfoEV67dBSrKfA8ifpUr6qC

My own is Improving the FreeBSD Translation Tools, which turned out pretty well despite my voice cracking in a few places.


----------

